

Steve Jobs Stanford Commencement Speech 2005 - getp
http://youtube.com/watch?v=D1R-jKKp3NA

======
shayan
I am not sure how many times I have seen this video, I love it, I love this
man, I love his speech and I truly can't get enough of it... sometimes I have
some doubts and there is few things that can clear them out for me, this video
might be one of them ... I just watched it again, and I am pumped

------
axiom
Bill Gates' Harvard graduation speech:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXCVYtYWVyU&NR=1](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXCVYtYWVyU&NR=1)

It's hilarious, he's like the anti-Steve Jobs. Corporate, insincere, forced
humor.

~~~
henning
Yep, Bill Gates is kind of a megalomaniacal dickhead. Then again, how many
billions of dollars have you committed to giving to fight disease in poor
countries?

~~~
alaskamiller
On the contrary, having actually seen Steve in action I have come to believe
he's the megalomaniac dickhead. Bill Gates has now gotten old and to the point
where he isn't too concerned about tinkering with phones and computers and
sees that as being secondary to solving real problems on this world.

What's really interesting though is how both men being college dropouts
(although for Steve that's a bit generous) and here they are, old and
experienced, explaining how the problems (for Steve being creativity and Bill
diseases) isn't so much something that can be solved by the collective brain
power in college. It requires people to just make an effort and try.

~~~
axiom
"Bill Gates has now gotten old and to the point where he isn't too concerned
about tinkering with phones and computers and sees that as being secondary to
solving real problems on this world."

This is bizarre in the extreme. The reason Bill Gates has the money to deal
with "real world problems" is because his company created something valuable
that increased people's productivity. Could he have started his foundation
without creating a Microsoft?

In general, the road to solving what you call real world problems takes you
straight through solving more mundane problems like getting iron out of the
ground and figuring out a more efficient process for managing inventory.

~~~
alaskamiller
I was trying to draw parallels about how after achieving great amount of money
and success in both man, Gates is no longer too interested in running his
company or product development and rather wants to focus on humanitarian
causes. His speech was to focus on that, to convince those that are in power,
privileged, and in a position to help, to really go out and help. Gates has
grown from worrying and fretting about his company to do other things while
Steve is still driven to make computers and won't stop until he's dead.

